# BT for Hive Beetles?



## marant (Jan 18, 2014)

I do not know if it qualifies 'treatment free' not, but would like to know if there is any strain of BT that works against hive beetles?


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

None known. Wish there were........


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Not that I am aware of. The subject has come up previously - see the study linked in post #21 of this thread:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...p=1227355&highlight=study+beetles#post1227355 

.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

No! But there are Nematodes that are very effective in helping control them. They will not prevent them from flying in, but they will keep them from pupating. thus reducing population in the immediate area.


----------

